# 99 Dodge ram 2500 wiring issue



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me where the yellow and blue wire are
suppose to be on the iso box connector? I was told I had to switch
those 2 wires and then I was told I had to change 2 wires on the blue
headlight connector. In the attached picture you will see I am missing
the configuration plug. The wire that has a wire coming out of it is
blue w red stripe and then there is a blue wire and a blue w white
stripe. I was told that the blue w red stripe has to go to the blue
wire or to the blue w white stripe. I have tried both ways and it
doesn't affect the lights.

When high beams are on driver side is high and passenger is a low beam
but dim. (When low beams are on my high beam light on dash is lit but
dim it should not be on at all when low beams are on) and passenger
side is acting as a high beam and driver side is low beam and dim
configuration of black plug on both sides is yellow/yellow and
blue/blue. This is the closest I can get it to be somewhat right on
the plow. Now when I unhook the plow I have to bypass the harness to
get the truck lights to work correctly. Jumper wire still does nothing
at all.

The blue plug picture I swapped the orange wire with the one in the
middle. I did that on both passenger side and driver side.

According to the next picture which is from western's pdf I have it
configured for HB-1 but it is still not working properly. In the last
4 pictures you can see that one head light is brighter than the other
meaning one is high beam and the other is low beam but dim. I don't
know what is causing the problem. Any help is greatly appreciated. I hope to hear from someone soon. Below are pictures to see what I am talking about

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...wbeamsplow.jpg Low beams with plow hooked up

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...eamsnoplow.jpg Low beams with no plow

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...hbeamsplow.jpg High beams with plow hooked up

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...eamsnoplow.jpg High beams with no plow

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...lugmissing.jpg Config plug missing

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/blueplug.jpg Blue plug

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/blackplug.jpg Black plug

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...iguration.jpg/ Plow wiring configuration diagram


----------



## RustyRam (Nov 3, 2009)

Rams of that year are positive grounding headlights from the head light switch. Tripped me up too, big time. Who'd of though that? Europeans! Damn that Daimler! What ever. You do really NEED that plug, I'll try to explain but, well read on. I aint seen my pillow since Weds 5:30 am, this may get wild. The dim light is feed back. I got too frustrated & it took me so long messing around withmy 99 I dropped it off & paid my buddys plow shop $50 to wire them up for me. It pains me to admit that but I wasn't getting it done myself. My free time was well worth the $ since It was Friday, and a big Nor-Easter promising an easy 12 - 18" of wet heavy drifting accumulations with in the first 24 Hrs with more to come. The storm changed directions & we had 50* temps & 80 MPH gusts instead. Anyway, It took his guy 3.5 Hours to figure out they couldn't wire it to work right with out that plug to get it right and recall it was positive ground on that yr truck. So I got what I paid for. Well close anyway. OK, I got working lights + the education to share with you. They just, after many calls convinced me to let him wire the lights direct, not thru the headlight circuit as I was insisting.. Im using the orig Meyers truck/plow light toggle sw for Hi/low while the plows on it till spring. He Put a blue LED push button switch in dash to feed 'er actually ground, no wait, feed power the plow head lights, (- grd) that we all know and love & I must run my parking light off the trucks headlight switch. He found a hot lead someplace and just powered them up like a pair of add on fog lights. He didnt have the plug in harness in stock which I wanted and needed, to avoid all this BFH engineering. So I, then he had all these issues too, just like you are. We have different plows but the light wiring on our trucks is the same. They both forgot about the hot grounded head lights too. I think only 98.5 & 99 have them. I was just ignorant to the fact. So, if ya cant come up with that plug, you may have to do what he did to mine to get you thru. Grab a good lead & 1 or 2 toggle switches. on/off & high/low, run the trucks park light & power up the plow head lights till you can get everything in order and do it right. My plow markers & turns function as they should, just the head lights don't do to the pos grounding. I did put a call into him & if he can explain or clearify this to me, I will get back at ya and let you know what he said.


----------



## RustyRam (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright, he said he thinks the harness & relays run @ $200. If you don't pony up the cash, you will never get it to work with the trucks headlight switch because of the + ground. He always discouraged his customers from plowing that kind of cash into the headlight harness on these 1.5 yrs. He suggested you just do what he did on mine, if you can live with that. If not, I will give ya his shop #. Just run the marker lights so your truck lights arent reflecting back in your face and wire up the plow lights as I said above. It will only be as hoaky or shoddy as you allow it to be. I get the impression you will do just fine by the details in your post. I was willing to spend the $ to do it right, I like my stuff done right but there wasn't the parts in stock as he thought & in my time frame once I got stuck. Who'd of thought this would would sneak up on us? The storm never came and I've only plowed 3 times all season! Twice in one day. I settled for the short cut but I am not disappointed. BTW... I think this headlight thing only affects 98.5 & 99 RAMs. Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide to do and what you spend. Pix are cool too.


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok this is what the fisher dealer said to do. Try a different ISO box. With a new ISO box in the truck right now I put the blue w red stripe to the blue w white stripe and that makes the DS plow light come on but it is still dim that is with high beams on. When low beams are on the DS is lit but you can hardly see it unless you look really close to the light. End result they said it is a issue with the DS harness that goes into port 3. So now I guess I have to get the guy to swap the harness 3 out for me. After he has swapped out Port 2 already because of a broken wire and swapped out the iso box now. Right now I am waiting for the guy to swap out the short plug in harness on the DS cause the fisher dealer said it is bad.


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

RustyRam;1430250 said:


> Alright, he said he thinks the harness & relays run @ $200. If you don't pony up the cash, you will never get it to work with the trucks headlight switch because of the + ground. He always discouraged his customers from plowing that kind of cash into the headlight harness on these 1.5 yrs. He suggested you just do what he did on mine, if you can live with that. If not, I will give ya his shop #. Just run the marker lights so your truck lights arent reflecting back in your face and wire up the plow lights as I said above. It will only be as hoaky or shoddy as you allow it to be. I get the impression you will do just fine by the details in your post. I was willing to spend the $ to do it right, I like my stuff done right but there wasn't the parts in stock as he thought & in my time frame once I got stuck. Who'd of thought this would would sneak up on us? The storm never came and I've only plowed 3 times all season! Twice in one day. I settled for the short cut but I am not disappointed. BTW... I think this headlight thing only affects 98.5 & 99 RAMs. Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide to do and what you spend. Pix are cool too.


What harness are you talking about that costs $200?


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rustyram,

Do you know what is causing this new issue?

Now something else that has started happening is when I lock my truck with my remote the dome light is lit but very very dim it is suppose to be off when the truck is locked.


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the email I got back from fisher

Hi Allen,

Thanks very much for the e-mail. I ran it by our Tech Services Dept. and they came up with this:

(1) For HB1 which is what his track has the blue plug should have Pin A Lt Blue, Pin B Orange and Pin C red - From his photos it appears he has the Orange and LT Blue in the wrong locations.

(2) The feed for the configuration plug is the solid blue wire. Depending on the vehicle that wire is connected to the Blue/Red or Blue/White. Start with it connected between the Blue and Blue/Red wires. The turn the low beams on with the plow attached if both low beams illuminate the configuration plug is correct, if the left low beam does not illuminate change the configuration to connect the blue to the blue/white.

(3) You should not have to change any wire locations at the module. At the module yellow goes to pin location A and blue goes to pin location J

I hope that helps. Thanks again for contacting us. Have a good day!

Take care,

Fisher Snowplows


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

allen81;1430507 said:


> Rustyram,
> 
> Do you know what is causing this new issue?
> 
> Now something else that has started happening is when I lock my truck with my remote the dome light is lit but very very dim it is suppose to be off when the truck is locked.


Rustyram,

Do you know what is causing this new issue?

Now something else that has started happening is when I lock my truck with my remote the dome light is lit but very very dim it is suppose to be off when the truck is locked.


----------

